# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الأربعاء  2 ماي 2018 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Wednesday ( Merceredi)02.05.2018 (GMT+00) *  *UEFA Champions League 2017/2018* *18:45    AS Roma -    Liverpool* *NLO TV**-Astra 4.8°E-12130 V 27500 -Biss**RTS Deux HD**-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)**SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)**RSI La 2 HD**-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)**1TV Georgia HD**-Eutelsat 36°E- 11212 H 14400 -FTA /Biss**1TV Georgia**-AzerSpace 46°E -11095 H 30000  -FTA/Biss**OBN* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11304 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2)**1TV Georgia HD**-Eutelsat 36°E- 11212 H 14400 -FTA /Biss**1TV Georgia**-AzerSpace 46°E -11095 H 30000  -FTA/Biss**ERT 1/ ERT HD**-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12734 V 16751 -BISS**ARENA SPORT3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg** HD Sports   (AFN)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11804 V 27500 -PowerVU**-Intelsat 0.8°W -4175 R 28000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 64.2°E -4093 L 3680 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-DirecTV 99.2°W- 3900 V 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)**-DirecTV 99.2°W- 3925 V 3979-PowerVU(C-Band)**Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**Arezu TV**-Yahsat52.5°E-12015 H 27500-Biss**-Eutelsat  70.5°E-12529 V 2220 -FTA**-ST-2 88° E- 11023 V  1000 -FTA**Channel 13 (Reshet)**- Amos 4°W- 11095 H 11480-FTA**C8 HD**-Eutelsat 5°W-12648 V 29500-FTA(Multistream)**IRIB TV 3**-Badr 26°E -12265 H 30000 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)**-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss**Canale 5**-Eutelsat 5°W-12669 H 35000 -FTA(Multistream)**Canale 5 HD**-Eutelsat 5°W-12606 V 35000-FTA(Multistream)**Match! TV**-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss**-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)**-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA**-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**Sport 24 HD**-Telstar  63°W- 11564 H 3320-PowerVU**-NSS 57.0°E- 4095 R 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 34.5°W-4132 R 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**NSS 9 177W 4099 R 30000  -PowerVU(C-Band)** Brazil Cup**22:30    Atletico Mineiro  - Chapecoense**ARENA SPORT3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**FreeSports**-Astra 28.2°E-11426 V 27500 -FTA**22:30    Associacao Atletica Ponte Preta  -  Flamengo**ARENA SPORT4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**PFC Internacional**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3890 H 3333 -PowerVU(C-Band)**PFC  HD**-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC**-Star One C1 65°W-3920 H 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)**FreeSports**-Astra 28.2°E-11426 V 27500 -FTA**Moroccan Pro League**15:00    Rapide Oued Zem  - Raja Club Athletic**Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**Arryadia Live HD**-Hotbird 13°E- 10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W- 11513 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**17:00    Moghreb Tetouan -  Renaissance de Berkane**Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**Arryadia Live HD**-Hotbird 13°E- 10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W- 11513 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**Egyptian League**14:30    El Masry Club   -  Enppi**DMC Sports**-Nile sat 7°W-  11449 H 27500 -FTA**DMC Sports HD**-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA**Nile Sport**-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA**ON TV Sport**-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA**ON Sport HD**-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA**Egypt Cup**16:30    El Entag Al harby   -  El Zamalek**DMC Sports**-Nile sat 7°W-  11449 H 27500 -FTA**DMC Sports HD**-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA**Nile Sport**-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA**ON TV Sport**-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA**ON Sport HD**-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA**Montenegro Cup**14:00    Buducnost FK  - FK Mladost Podgorica**ARENA SPORT2**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Polish Cup-**Final**14:00    Arka Gdynia-Legia Warszawa* *ARENA SPORT4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه والاروع يا ريس
+++++++++*

----------


## asaad wahsh

_متابعه ممتاره يا ريس تسلم علي الجديد_

----------

